# My kind of meeting...



## Northerner (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Gwynn (Oct 6, 2021)

Yesss, if only they had had that ruke where I used to work. Great stuff.


----------



## Bloden (Oct 6, 2021)

You’d get through the meeting agenda in no time.


----------



## C&E Guy (Oct 25, 2021)

Have to be Chairman and Minute Secretary at the same time.


----------



## Bloden (Oct 25, 2021)

C&E Guy said:


> Have to be Chairman and Minute Secretary at the same time.


The chairman’d have to be minute too.


----------

